# SHUN: Classic vs Premier



## rayzorback

I am shopping for my first "real" set of chef knives. I plan on buying before the end of the week.

I am looking at Shun Classic 8" or the Shun Premier 8", but I was wondering what the "real" difference is?? Is it just the color/stain of the handle and design on the blade? Or is there an actual difference in "cutting"??

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kechkn8.html

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/shunpremier21.html

I am a little OCD about having matching stuff and it looks like classic has the most options for a few other knives. Is the three pack "starter set" a good deal? Are those the best knives to start with?

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kekn3pcset.html

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/shpr3pcset.html

Thanks for the help.

Ray


----------



## dangermouse

The premier are a new line hance the fewer options. I have the premier chef knife and a couple classic knives. Both perform great and a large part is handle preference. The classic have asymetrical right handed handles and the premier have slightly larger symetrical handles. Also, the hammered finnish on the premier is gorgeous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## peaceout

The hammer look on the premier is a love hate thing. 
I don't think it looks very good. 
Stick to the classic. It's cheaper too.


----------



## brianshaw

I have an 8" chef knife in both Classic and Premier.  I like the look of the Premier but as a knife it is no better than the Classic. They both handle and cut practiaclly identically.  Perhaps someone who is left-handed would notice a difference, IDK.


----------



## myarborough

I am left handed and the Priemer feels Better in my hand, the blades are very simular. but the handle is more comfortable. if your working in the industry, you may want to consider the wasbai line of shun they are cheaper and if you get one stolen doesnt cost a fourtne to replace.


----------



## Iceman

WOW. With all the knife geeks on this board I'm surprised you've gotten only these few replies. I guess you're pretty set on the Shun brand. Now if you've already got them, well good, I'm happy for you. I'm sure they will do well. But if not, read some of the other knife threads here and you may pick up some good ideas.


----------

